# Renewing rental contract with a residence visa possible?



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Edit: I meant title should be *without* a residence visa. Can't find an edit title or delete and start again option. Sorry.



I'm told by my landlord and one of the rental contract processing companies or typists or something in Dubai that I must have a residence visa to renew my contract. I don't have one, can renew visit visa for the time being until I decide what to do about residence visa.

I've tried to get information from ejari directly but unsuccessful so far (haven't tried very hard so far admittedly).

I can't find anything obvious in legal information except a statement that says Emirates ID or visa is one of the document requirements, without specifying if visa has to be residence visa.

1. Is this a legal requirement does anyone know?

2. Has anyone renewed a rent contract without a residence visa?

3. Is it something applicable to registering contracts with ejari only?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

bonk said:


> 3. Is it something applicable to registering contracts with ejari only?


i think this is the case.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

To rent long term, you must have an Emirates ID - that's how they ensure you have gone through residency to start with,.You can probably renew an existing lease if your residency expires if the landlord doesn't ask for it. 

You can rent short term on a visitors visa, but it costs a lot more.

Having just renewed, you will find utilities, phones, aircon etc all want a copy of your tenancy agreement and most now ask for the Ejari certificate - to ensure you haven't mocked one up in photoshop. 

Personally, I doubt you will get decent accommodation without a residency visa and you'll struggle to get utilities to serve you without them. If you get evasive they will drop you like a hot rock and lease to someone else who doesn't appear to be trying to avoid the authorities (as that is how it can be perceived). It's how land owners know who the landlord is, to chase for service payments.

It really doesn't matter what the fine print of a law is - if the landlord asks for residency papers etc, and you start making excuses .......


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

for a renewal, noone is going to ask for anything. I would even say that no registration with ejari is needed


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've not been asked to show documents to renew my lease.


----------

